# Mass Air Flow Sensor-Won't Take Program?



## geraheinz (Aug 29, 2019)

I have a 2011 Altima. Had Mass Air Flow Sensor replaced at Monroe. Close to $300. Light came back on after 4 miles. Told to go to dealer to have reprogrammed. Went to dealer, $140 Reprogrammed. Light back on after 4 miles. Was told some sensors don't take re-program if not Nissan Part, True or False? Will have to purchase ANOTHER MAF At Dealer. Are they being honest?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

First of all, what engine and transmission does the vehicle have? What were the actual fault codes that were read; the code starts with a Pxxxx where the x's are a numeric code? What was the original problem? 

Replacing the MAF does not require any type of re-programming.


----------



## geraheinz (Aug 29, 2019)

I Went to the dealer yesterday. They previously told me it may not hold. Re-programmed for $140. Code came back at 3.6 miles. The code was i believe something like 1001 Monroe confirmed and replaced. I even went to auto zone and same code. My question is, am i being screwed? My monroe guy showed me forum post where the sensor or ecm needs to be re-programmed. Dealer claims it must be a nissan part to work.


----------



## geraheinz (Aug 29, 2019)

I cross referenced a Nissan dealer service alert which states re=programming is needed. Does it make sense that only a Nissan part would work?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

With some parts, especially when it comes to engine control and ignition parts, it's best to stick with genuine Nissan or at least the OEM manufacturer, which is typically includes Hitachi, NGK, sometimes Mitsubishi, Hanshin or Denso, depending on the part. There have been more than a number of quality control issues with some of the aftermarket replacements. I wouldn't think a "reprogram" would be needed, rather an "idle air volume relearn." An exception would be if there was some updated ECM software to address a problem they've encountered with it or if they made some technical update to the part.


----------

